# What does "SLi ready" mean?



## cfcDevil

I am new to Asus products. I understand Asus motherboard series has multiple editions such as -E, -X, -VM, -Deluxe..... etc. But now i also see "SLi". What does "SLi ready" mean?

TIA.


----------



## jamie_Ridler

SLi is when running two nVidia graphics cards in one computer. You need an SLi Ready motherboard (Meaning it has two PCI-e ports insted of the normal one).
You can still use one graphics card, but have support for two.
Thats about it really, its not an Asus edition type thing.


----------



## cfcDevil

Ah, i see. Thanks for the comment. 
Users can still run two graphic cards without the SLI technology, correct (use two normal PCI slots)? They just won't be as fast as the PCI-E i assume.


----------



## UncleMacro

The point of SLI is to use two video cards to work together to render games much faster. SLI is not about using multiple monitors. Hardcore (and deep-pocketed) gamers will try anything to get higher frame rates. Having two video cards working on drawing the same game is one way to speed it up. People are even working on various forms of quad SLI where you have four GPUs working on the same game. A Quad SLI computer also has another feature. It doubles as a room heater!


----------



## cfcDevil

LOL! i'm certainly still living in the stone age. 
That's a good news. I don't game at all. So i probably don't need the SLI-ready motherboard. 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

